# Anyone have a good source for drawer... kits?



## Hmlee (Feb 17, 2013)

So I mostly do metalworking these days. Most of my furniture has wood in it - but in relatively simple ways like glue-ups or live-edge slabs. I'm being hired to build a dresser for the first time. I'm confident I'll be able to build a good steel frame with wood on the outside, but I'm at a loss for drawers. I'm not sure I could learn how to properly make them, so does anyone know of a good place to go for pre-made drawers or drawer kits? Is there such a thing?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Rockler makes them to order, although I suspect if you google "Pre-made drawers" or "replacement drawers" you'll find a few places cheaper.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 Rockler's

Try a cabinet shop in your area…as they may be cheaper….no shipping charges…and $$ support for your local business


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Blum Metabox. The slides are made into the drawer sides. You make the front bottom and back almost any width you like.

Slicker than frogs hair.


----------



## Hmlee (Feb 17, 2013)

So I've been looking into the metabox thing and I'm trying to understand it. If I bought, say, this:

http://www.wurthwoodgroup.com/Blum-METABOX-320N-P77018.aspx

I would basically just have to supply a bottom, back, and drawer front right?


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Yup.

It is a slick system. The front clips allow some adjustment.

When I first saw it, I thought cheap. Then I had to take some cabs out of a condo and the owner wanted then reinstalled in a business. So I did like I was told and dang those drawers were in good shape. The whole process went easier than planned. I had one unit left over so I brought it home and too it apart.

A buddy had an old drawer fall apart, so I suggested we try to use this system as I could cut the parts to make any width needed and I reused the drawer front. He was happy as heck and so was I.

A guy I know not to well had a house fire, and insurance did not leave a lot of $ for cabs. So I made him a low cost kitchen. I bought the metabox in a 10 pack and the cost was not a lot more than just the slides.

I used prefinished birch ply for the bottom and back as I hate melamine and it looked good, easy to clean.

I see these kinds of drawers in cabs at HD and Lowes, I asked a sales lady about them and if customers notice and she said people like them.

I can built drawer with wood fairly easy, but they take up space in the shop and during transport. This way you reduce the space taken, carry in all the parts and assemble away.


----------



## Hmlee (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice. So what do you do about drawer fronts? I know I could build them, but I'm almost thinking of just buying them if I found a place that was relatively inexpensive and had some sleek modern designs in whatever wood I'll end up using for the rest of the dresser.

Oh and, are the holes that attaches the metabox to the bottom/back/front just standard screws? No specialized drilling required to fit the parts on?


----------

